# aga/rayburn



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there anywhere in the Alicante area that sells Rayburns/Agas?

Maiden


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is there anywhere in the Alicante area that sells Rayburns/Agas?
> 
> Maiden


Hi Maiden,

Dunno about Rayburn/Aga specifically, but if you're looking for the range type cooker, it's known as a "cocina bilbaina" which you can google for suppliers in that area - or a known make of this type of range cooker here is "Horgom". 

Tally.x


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Tally Im googling now 

Maiden x


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

This is the the Spanish importer. They'll be able to tell you of suppliers around Alicante.


Spain

D'Oliva Terra SA
Ctra Castellon Borriol, KM 8,2
12190 Borriol Castellon
Tel: +34 964 321 760


----------

